# Jacob Cayo Boatworks



## JacobCayo (Aug 2, 2021)

Hey guys, my name is Jacob and I am a employee at Cayo Boatworks and Smith Custom Boats. Getting an account setup to hopefully assist with sales and answer questions regarding our boats as we plan to increase production in the near future. Also I have a skiff that I will be posting up for sale as soon as I reach the 20 post minimum. If anyone is interested in a full carbon 180 let me know!


----------



## Germs (Nov 19, 2011)

JacobCayo said:


> Hey guys, my name is Jacob and I am a employee at Cayo Boatworks and Smith Custom Boats. Getting an account setup to hopefully assist with sales and answer questions regarding our boats as we plan to increase production in the near future. Also I have a skiff that I will be posting up for sale as soon as I reach the 20 post minimum. If anyone is interested in a full carbon 180 let me know!


Jacob, sign me up. I want to hear about your skiff & full carbon 180.
thanks Jerry


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I think I met you about 3-4 yrs ago and tested a Cayo 180. Impressive skiff imo. Glad they are still being made.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

I’m excited to see some Instagram updates on the smith boat. What I have seen so far is really incredible


----------



## JacobCayo (Aug 2, 2021)

spinnb7 said:


> I’m excited to see some Instagram updates on the smith boat. What I have seen so far is really incredible


The 53 is coming along nicely. She will be a beast for sure when its done. You should start seeing some updates on it soon.


----------



## JacobCayo (Aug 2, 2021)

Fishshoot said:


> I think I met you about 3-4 yrs ago and tested a Cayo 180. Impressive skiff imo. Glad they are still being made.


Thank you, they are awesome boats.


----------



## JacobCayo (Aug 2, 2021)

Germs said:


> Jacob, sign me up. I want to hear about your skiff & full carbon 180.
> thanks Jerry


@Germs, in order to keep this thread on the rails I will pm you to discuss the carbon 180. Appreciate your interest!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

JacobCayo said:


> Hey guys, my name is Jacob and I am a employee at Cayo Boatworks and Smith Custom Boats. Getting an account setup to hopefully assist with sales and answer questions regarding our boats as we plan to increase production in the near future. Also I have a skiff that I will be posting up for sale as soon as I reach the 20 post minimum. If anyone is interested in a full carbon 180 let me know!


I need replacement rod holders for a 173. I'm down to one remaining rod holder.


----------



## JacobCayo (Aug 2, 2021)

jmrodandgun said:


> I need replacement rod holders for a 173. I'm down to one remaining rod holder.


Do you have a liner or liner-less 173?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> I need replacement rod holders for a 173. I'm down to one remaining rod holder.


What happened to the others?


----------



## Jon_Solo (Jun 21, 2021)

JacobCayo said:


> @Germs, in order to keep this thread on the rails I will pm you to discuss the carbon 180. Appreciate your interest!


Hi Jacob, I'd also like the info on the 180 but don't want to derail this thread. Thx.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you Jacob for joining and showing others how it can be done. 

Cheers


----------



## Joe Capin (Apr 5, 2017)

pictures?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

JacobCayo said:


> Do you have a liner or liner-less 173?


Full liner. PM me if you need any other specifics. I'm willing to pay up. It was my fault. 




trekker said:


> What happened to the others?


Oh man. They took a beating.


----------



## Cmurphy (Aug 18, 2019)

Great boats !


----------

